# Collinite 915 or 476??



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Whats the difference between these waxes? Is one easier to use? Does one of them last longer than the other? Also which one is better suited for a black car?

Thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

either will look great on black (the finish is 90% in the prep, not the wax). they are both easy to use, the only real difference is that 476 lasts a tiny bit longer and 915 can look a little sharper


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I like the 476 better, I find it has a better overall finish over the 915.
The tin is also more handy


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Ok, thanks for quick reply


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Conclusion: doesn't matter


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I asked a similar question and I've been using 915 and have been very pleased. Most people seem to say either, one for durability (476) one for slightly better looks (915). Fiestadetailer's advice is in my experience always spot on!
The 915 still has great durability and at this time of year it's not exactly going to be subjected to many harsh conditions.
I'm about to try a more 'summer' wax as don't need the durability right now and want a little more 'bling' so the 915 is on the shelf until winter.
You won't go wrong with either 915 or 476.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Sackboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Any decernable difference I think is a matter of opinion, although 476 definitely lasts longer. And is cheaper.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

476 has a higher synthetic content, 915 has a higher wax content. 

In practice this leads to 476 being slightly more durable, but 915 is still highly durable in itself. It has been said that the higher wax content of 915 gives it a deeper shine, I dont personally see any real difference in looks on light or dark colours myself so ultimately 476 is my choice.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> 476 has a higher synthetic content, 915 has a higher wax content.
> 
> In practice this leads to 476 being slightly more durable, but 915 is still highly durable in itself. It has been said that the higher wax content of 915 gives it a deeper shine, I dont personally see any real difference in looks on light or dark colours myself so ultimately 476 is my choice.


Were you not swayed by the big wax test then Dave?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

476 is my wax of choice for cars that i do the durablility is great for people who just wash their cars.


----------



## Klippie (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently bought a new black Scirocco and ordered Collinite 845, 476 & 915 from a guy in the US that sells all three on Ebay much cheaper than the UK. I did the new paint with Super Resin Polish then 476 left it overnight and applied 915 on top and it turned out like this...



















I'am quite pleased with the results...:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Looks Nice


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah the durability of 476s is great, but I hate the way it goes on and even more when it comes off...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

How did it come off when you left the 476 on over night?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ i was thinking the same thing! Bit of a risky strategy that.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> ^^^ i was thinking the same thing! Bit of a risky strategy that.


same here, ive always applied and removed colly o more than panels at a time. can't see the point of leaving it overnight myself..


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Hell if you leave BOS on too long its a [email protected] to get off...Colly would be even worse....might try it though....now which car shall i do it to


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Hell if you leave BOS on too long its a [email protected] to get off...*Colly would be even worse*....might try it though....now which car shall i do it to


hammer and chisel pretty much me thinks..:doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Forget both get FK 1000p


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Forget both get FK 1000p


I think its down to personal preference. I actually prefer my 915 to my 1000P


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

How did i no you would say that ross :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have never used 915 so i can comment on it but I do love 1000p because its so easy to use.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

got to agree with you there. Only reason i prefer 915 is you get a bit more of a warmth. 

On silver's though, 1000P all the way!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> got to agree with you there. Only reason i prefer 915 is you get a bit more of a warmth.
> 
> *On silver's though, 1000P all the way*!


+1:thumb:


----------



## Klippie (Mar 31, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> How did it come off when you left the 476 on over night?


I buffed it off then left it overnight and applied 815, it would have been a nightmare to remove otherwise...

Someone PM'd me with a question as to where I got the three lots of Collinite from Ebay, here's the link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Collinite-TRIO-SPECIAL-one-of-each-915-476-845-Kit_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZQ7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a30QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14Q2el1262QQhashZitem2ea55b68d4QQitemZ200342726868QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Good 'ol Esquire.

I got mine from him too!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Klippie said:


> I buffed it off then left it overnight and applied 815, it would have been a nightmare to remove otherwise...
> 
> Someone PM'd me with a question as to where I got the three lots of Collinite from Ebay, here's the link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Collinite-TRIO-SPECIAL-one-of-each-915-476-845-Kit_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZQ7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a30QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14Q2el1262QQhashZitem2ea55b68d4QQitemZ200342726868QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


Ahh rite gonna say you must have arms like Geoff Capes leaving it on all night!

Gotta love my 476's A4 gets 2 coats over the winter to keep it nice.

Always use it on top of CG M-Seal when I do others cars because I know it delivers a great finish and lasts a good 6 months.


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Klippie said:


> I buffed it off then left it overnight and applied 815, it would have been a nightmare to remove otherwise...
> 
> Someone PM'd me with a question as to where I got the three lots of Collinite from Ebay, here's the link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Collinite-TRIO-SPECIAL-one-of-each-915-476-845-Kit_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZQ7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a30QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14Q2el1262QQhashZitem2ea55b68d4QQitemZ200342726868QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


Thanks for the link mate and the info on collinite :thumb:

Very Very nice car and amazing finish , was trying to decide between 476 and the R222 canuba wax


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Okay , after about 2 hours of consideration I've taken the plunge and ordered the 915. 

Had some points to cash in on at cleanyourcar.co.uk. It was either this or the R222.

I've used AG HD previously so I'll feed back with some pictures of the 915.

thanks again everyone, bloody good forum this !! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

R222 is a great summer wax.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

yulser said:


> Okay , after about 2 hours of consideration I've taken the plunge and ordered the 915.
> 
> Had some points to cash in on at cleanyourcar.co.uk. It was either this or the R222.
> 
> ...


915 is a good choice.

IMO a better all rounder then R222.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

915 is a very good wax!


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

Klippie said:


> I buffed it off then left it overnight and applied 815, it would have been a nightmare to remove otherwise...
> 
> Someone PM'd me with a question as to where I got the three lots of Collinite from Ebay, here's the link - http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Collinite-TRIO-SPECIAL-one-of-each-915-476-845-Kit_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZQ7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a30QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14Q2el1262QQhashZitem2ea55b68d4QQitemZ200342726868QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


it was me that asked denny to put this deal up for us UK buyers http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89407 and he sent me a set for about £20 inc shipping too which i thought was amazing as a thank you, i personally haven't tried 915 yet, but 476 is still beading on the misses vec after 4 months and the shine is still better than anything i've used before, and washing it and drying it is now so simple  and i've also used a lot of my 845 and tbh i think this gets the biggest thumbs up from me because it's so easy to use, hell i've even done my caravan with it! lol! so i'd say 476 if it's a paste wax you want and 845 if you want a liquid wax, i don't think there is much if anything in it all tbh and it's more down to the prep


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> R222 is a great summer wax.


Hi thanks for the feed back m8 . ..............he says after I press the order button 

Have you used 915 , just wondered if you got better results with the R222 compared to the 915.

Cheers
Danny


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

yulser said:


> Hi thanks for the feed back m8 . ..............he says after I press the order button
> 
> Have you used 915 , just wondered if you got better results with the R222 compared to the 915.
> 
> ...


No worries. 915 is IMO the best wax for money and probly better then more expensive waxes :thumb:


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

915 is superb, leaves a really glossy shine, you WON'T be disappointed


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

*915 help ???*

Hi Guys,

Looking for a little help / advice please

Got my 915 yesterday. I applied a little to one side of the bonnet late last night. This morning in todays bright sunshine I can notice a mist on the bonet. It looks like a kind of film on the panel. It also shows a slight marring on the paint. The film actualy wipes away by hand if I run my finger over it. A little like condensation on your window.

I have to confess , after lightly buffing off with microfibre towel (which seemed hard going) i sprayed some megs quick detailer to remove any additonal residue that I may have missed.

Before I done anything I machine polished with menz final finish.

Questiosn are

a) Does the megs quick detailer do the same job as last touch ? If not what can I use instead as I dont have LT ........would straight water do a similar job ?

b) Is the megs quick detailer spray the problem ?

c) How long should I leave the 915 to sit on the paint. I applied it using a sponge applicator that I had spare from my Auto glym HD polish

I'd appreciate any advise

regards
Danny


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Hi 

Thought I'd update on my last post.

Came home this evening and gave the car a good wash and dry off with 
microfibre towels. Got to admit the panels I done with the 915 really had a good depth to it and seemed to beed like I haven't seen before.

Went over the whole front end with 2 more coats of 915. The colinite seems quite hard work compared to the AG HD I've used before. Seems a lot harder to remove too. Not sure if I am leaving it on too long or not long enough ??

Any one any advice on how long to leave this wax on ? Also if anyone has any experience of Megs quick detailer leaving a film on the car I'd apprciate if you anyone could feed back. Can this be used instead of last touch ? 

:wall:

Thanks 
Danny


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yulser said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought I'd update on my last post.
> 
> ...


collinite needs at least 24 hours between coats really - to cure properly. very thin layers is imperritive to add easy removal. ive always applied collinite waxes (any wax actually) a couple of panels at a time and buffed off


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I found the first time I used 915 I applied too much. Now I give the pad a quick mist with water before dipping in the collinite tin. I find if I use a quarter of a applicator pad about the same diameter as the collinite tin give it a 90 to 180 degree turn in the tin will do half a Mondeo bonnet.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

yulser said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought I'd update on my last post.
> 
> ...


I've never had a problem with Meg's QD. Seems to do the same thing as last touch, just last touch smells nice!

With regards to leaving the wax on, a swipe test will tell you when its ready to be buffed off.

Also make sure you keep the coats real thin, this will make it easier to use! In fact its the key to using all Collinite paste waxes easily.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

yulser said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for a little help / advice please
> 
> ...


That film that you refer to sounds like the wax has been applied to thick and with the current weather, sounds like its curing a bit funny.

Its always best to wax in the shade. I normally go over the car with a QD wipe down once the whole car has been buffed off to get rid of any residue's.


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

was up early this mornign before the sun came up 

Went over the whole car . I think the problem may have been that I applied it too thick previously. Going to leave it 24hrs as sugested and then apply second coat.

I thick the problem was that I applied it too thick never got all the residue off during buffing and then sprayed teh megs QD on and it left it in a mess.

Thanks again and I'll keep you posted with some pictures tomrrow 

cheers
Danny


----------

